# Signing in to forum.



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

Why do i have to sign into the forum everytime, even when i only log off for a short while, i have been a member since Nov 2002.


----------



## steadyguy (Feb 4, 2011)

I would guess your computer is not accepting cookies. You will have to set to accept cookies from the site to be auto logged in,


----------

